# Need some pensacola bay Wreck #'s



## RedAlert

New to fishing inshore. I know where to catch the small fish but would like to know of some public or personal sites. If you want to trade for some Gulf numbers they will be kept only in the GPS and not disclosed. Any help will be much abliged.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Good luck on this, bay spots are near sacred, I would be surprised if you got a #


----------



## Splittine

No offense but you'd have a better chance of sleeping with someone's wife before they gave you bay numbers. Many many hours of cruising the bay watching your bottom machine and marking waypoints is your best bet.


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Yeah you would be better off riding around the bay and trying to mark something!


----------



## Flounderpounder

Splittine said:


> No offense but you'd have a better chance of sleeping with someone's wife before they gave you bay numbers. Many many hours of cruising the bay watching your bottom machine and marking waypoints is your best bet.


Good advice.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

Dream on my friend!! 
The numbers will most likely be a 30 and 87 something!

I would start at the Ft. Pickens pier and head East just 100 yards or so offshore where the water depth makes a drastic change. Keep a close eye on the Bottom. lots of stuff out there. 

Or, just look where all the boats are wadded up on any weekend when its too rough offshore. 
Especially the nice Contenders and other high end boats, not the junk I fish out of. If fact avoid me like the plague. I will either need a free Beer, a smoke or a tow back to the Ramp!!


----------



## Redtracker

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Yeah you would be better off riding around the bay and trying to mark something!


Buy a good side scan. That's worked for me.


----------



## RedAlert

Gee's can i get ur wifes #. Its only fishing guys. I won't fish it out myself. But thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sealark

It's only fishing, :no:My ass some people spend a lifetime fishing get off yours :yes:and spend $$$ and find your own spots.:thumbup:


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Let's say somebody did post their private bay #'s on here.. it would get what, about 10,000 views in 1 day? Most of the bay spots I've fished are extremely small compared to anything offshore, so if 1 boat is on your spot, you can't fish it.


----------



## RedAlert

sealark said:


> It's only fishing, :no:My ass some people spend a lifetime fishing get off yours :yes:and spend $$$ and find your own spots.:thumbup:


I didnt mean to give up ur hot spots, I was simply asking if people happened to know of some spots that were puplic info or something that they came accross. I know some people spend there whole life fishing and if I had the luxury i would too. And if you give me the $$$ i would have the $$$. Thank you for your 2 cents.


----------



## Mudigger

Give him a brake. He must be new to fishing, period. Nobody gives up their fishing spots; inshore, offshore, freshwater. Kinda the same with hunting. Doesn't hurt to ask and as far as privacy. Someone could send him a private message with a spot if you were so inclined. 

Start with a map. Find obstructions and wrecks. Begin circling the area while looking at the sonar. It will take time and patience. I've found quite a few areas using that method. Not a fancy way of doing it but it is a start.


----------



## sealark

Just telling it like it is, No offense intended...


----------



## RedAlert

SeaLark, I wasn't asking for anglers private money making holes. I was just asking for some spots people know about where i can take my kids to catch some fish. I didn't care if they were trash fish. Just wanted my kids to have the experience. I am an offshore fisherman. I got numbers but a 9,8,and a 5 year old don't need to be offshore yet. Was just asking.


----------



## sealark

There are hundreds of free public spots that are on line. The public published spots are all accurate and will provide more than what U R looking for. Sorry about my post I will remove it.


----------



## sealark

Tried to edit it but it two old and can't.


----------



## RedAlert

Thanks


----------



## Whitie9688

22 buoy and pensacola pass.


----------



## tkh329

RedAlert, check out StrikelinesCharts.com. All the Pensacola bay numbers you need, created by PFF member FoxtrotUniform, and awesome support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea

Heck, I thought everyone just used radar and GPS and stole sites:whistling:


----------



## JoeZ

Take the kids to the east side of 3 mile bridge on te gully breeze side. Run parellel to the bridge and watch the bottom machine. The old bridge is down there and so are the fish. 

Also, go to the pass and fall in line with the flotilla or find the tide line and troll a gotcha life or 3. Works along the beach as well.


----------



## RedAlert

Thanks for all the help, I forgot about the old 3 mile. thanks again best of luck to yall on this summers fishing.


----------

